# Advertising with Stumble Up



## designerscounty (Oct 25, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with advertising with Stumble Upon and how was it?


----------



## andreeaa (Aug 20, 2011)

I advertised with them once, but not for my t-shirts. It was for another company that I used to work for and got great results!


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I used it and didn't get good results. The volume of traffic looked great but that traffic had a 95% bounce rate and didn't result in any sales.


----------



## designerscounty (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks guys
I started a campaign with them for the holidays and i am seeing the same result as you did @abmcdan, great traffic but a huge bounce rate. Page depth is also not that great either, but its a great way to draw some interesting conclusions.

Thanks again for sharing your experience.


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

I tried Stumble upon a couple of times, and yes like stated above great traffic but high bounce rate and not really efficient for selling tees. I gave up on it, waste of time and money.


----------

